# ammonia levels



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just wondering what levels of ammonia are harmful to a P. Trying to cycle a tank for fry. I have a bunch of mollies, danios, neons, etc. trying to cycle a tank. The ammonia level in the tank are at 8.0 ppm in the tank right now. Will this hurt the little fish? Is this way to high? when does the levels become harmful, and what levels are safe? Are all these fish going to die? Or is it ok for now since it is cycleing?


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

anything other than 0 is harmful

and 8 ppm is extremely high, and almost definitly fatal if not improved


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

yep 8.0 is ridiculously high to bring that down I would use a couple doses of Ammo Lock for about a week and if its still very high try doing a partial water change and if still to present check your bio filter


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> if still to present check your bio filter


I am cycleing a tank man. There is no "bio" to my filter yet.

that is the whole point.

I double checked the water. I think I let the test sit too long. Does ammonia test go way dark when left sit for like 15 min., because I double checked, and set a timer for 5 min. as it says, and it was only at 2-4 ppm. Well, I don't mean only, but is this ok for a cycle starter, or will the fish die by tommarrow? I did a 30% water change just in case.


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

I never had anything go way dark before. If you are reading any ammonia in your water thats not a good sign and you will have to get a detoxifier of some kind. About the filter thing I was just running through a couple things in my head that might be the cause for such a high level.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> I never had anything go way dark before. If you are reading any ammonia in your water thats not a good sign and you will have to get a detoxifier of some kind. About the filter thing I was just running through a couple things in my head that might be the cause for such a high level.


Again...........not listening.

I AM CYCLEING A FRY TANK!!!


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

Again...........not listening.

I AM CYCLEING A FRY TANK!!!

lighten up man....I was just letting you know what you could do to bring down your ammonia level. 1.0 or lower are the only levels you want to subject fry to.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

When cycleing a tank, the whole point is to get the ammonia to spike.
I am not trying to be rude, but I know how to bring the levels down, however, thats not the point.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> When cycleing a tank, the whole point is to get the ammonia to spike.
> I am not trying to be rude, but I know how to bring the levels down, however, thats not the point.


Actually during cycling the point is to get a nitrite (NO2) spike. This tells you the first part of the cycling is done. After the water contains nitrites, the second part can negin to progress.

But to answer the NH3/NH4 levels that are dangerous.
Well if you have acidic water, the ammonia produced is in the form of ammonium (NH4+) and no excess of hydroxyl ions (OH-) is present. But in basic waters with ammonia levels from 1-2 ppm (OH-) it becomes corrosive and dangerous to many fishes.

Harry


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow! I'm quite surprised that they were still alive at 8 ppm ammonia level!


----------



## e-rock (Oct 23, 2006)

Having ammonia spike to high levels is not the point. Ammonia should always be kept in check or risk harm to your fish.... even when cycling. The cycle involves establishing 2 benificial bacteria in your tank... One deals with ammonia and converts it to nitrites; the second deals with the nitrites and converts to nitrates. Nitrates don't harm your fish (unless extream levels) and are removed through regular water changes. When cycling  a tank that already has fish in it (risky) you should control both ammonia and nitrites through small frequent water changes. ie... 10-15% IMO. The ammonia "spike" that you refer to is only a sign that the load is greater then the bacteria is capable of handling. Thats okay if there are NO FISH in the tank to take the hit, or none that you care about their well being. Ammonia is what this bacteria thrives on so it is necessary to get the ammonia levels "going" in the tank, however it is a catch 22 because your fish's health is at risk. Cycling is therfor recommended before  adding your pet fish. If one insists on cycling a tank w/ your keeper fish, then you MUST MANAGE THE AMMONIA LEVELS (or pay the price!







) Bacteria growth is SLOW so this SPIKE of ammonia (toxic) will remain until the bacteria can "catch-up". This can take many days or even weeks! BAD for your fish (esp. fry)! Water changes will help manage the ammonia levels to a reasonable level that the bacteria colony can deal with while growing in size.

A couple of tips to help your fry tank get through the cycle faster... 
The benificial bacteria mutiply via "division", in other words if you have 100 on Tuesday, you'll have 200 on Wednesday; 400 on Thursday, etc. (Just an example) So... you can cut the cycle time down by "SEEDING" your new tank with gravel or filter media that possess bacteria from an established tank. What I do is buy a bio media bag ($5) and hang it directly in front of a power head (in the established tank) that runs an under gravel filter, turn up the air flow (oxygen promotes bacterial growth). It will populate very quickly (1 week), then transfer it to the cylcling tank. Many people take a hand full of gravel and put it in the new tank. Above all do small periodic H20 changes.

Hope this helps... Good luck!









E.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> Just wondering what levels of ammonia are harmful to a P. Trying to cycle a tank for fry. I have a bunch of mollies, danios, neons, etc. trying to cycle a tank. The ammonia level in the tank are at 8.0 ppm in the tank right now. Will this hurt the little fish? Is this way to high? when does the levels become harmful, and what levels are safe? Are all these fish going to die? Or is it ok for now since it is cycleing?


Any level of ammonia is harmful to p's. The higher the pH the more toxic the ammonia becomes. It most likely has hurt your mollies, danios, neons, etc... already. Is 8.0 ammonia to high ??? For cycling this should be the peak, as for your cycling fish just get rid of them when your cycle is done, change the water with conditioner. No levels are safe but p's are hardy. Doesn't mean no harm will be caused to them though. The only way to make levels of ammonia safe is to use a product like Ammo Lock or any other conditioner that neutralizes ammonia into a non toxic state.

What are your current nitrItes and NitrAtes readings ?


----------

